# Pig maw (stomach)



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Has anyone here fed pig stomach? I bought a whole one today on impulse since it was so cheap. I half regretted it later...grossest thing I've ever cut up :yuck:.

Since the stomach secretes I should feed it as an organ, right? Ugh, I'm going to need to cut the pieces smaller...the things I do for these dogs! And as a vegetarian! :laugh:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually saw this stuff at the store yesterday and DIDN'T buy any because I didn't know what the heck "maw" was!. The package said "Pig maw (insert 4 spanish words)". I skipped it.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I actually saw this stuff at the store yesterday and DIDN'T buy any because I didn't know what the heck "maw" was!. The package said "Pig maw (insert 4 spanish words)". I skipped it.


Well, now you know it's the stomach, haha. I didn't know at first, either. It _looked_ like a stomach to me (bio major, ha) but I wasn't 100% positive until looking it up once I got home. The question is how nutritious and rich it is. I gave Sophie a small piece...she liked it and didn't get sick but I don't want to feed it as a meal until someone chimes in with experience.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

You are a very brave vegetarian. Those things are gross. I have seen them being washed out but I am assuming you didn't bother for dog food, I have never thought of feeding them but believe (might wait for someone else to chime in) they are a muscle rather than an organ?.


----------

